# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado Sierra Exportadora  Sierra Exportadora presenta envases de cartón para facilitar venta y exportación de la papa

## Sierra Exportadora

Stand 8 CAJAS.jpg 
En el marco del I Encuentro Nacional de Productores de Papa Nativa, que se realiza en Huancavelica en vísperas del Día de la Papa, Sierra Exportadora presentó hoy una nueva propuesta para comercializar la papa:  cajas de cartón corrugado con capacidad para 
8 kg, 10kg y 20 kg; los cuales reemplazarían a los sacos de yute o polietileno y facilitarían la exportación de las variedades nativas. 
Wilfredo Ramos, jefe del Centro de Promoción Económica de Sierra Exportadora en Huancavelica, señaló en el encuentro que la propuesta es una acción conjunta de esta entidad y del Instituto Peruano de Envases y Embalajes, con la finalidad de mejorar la oferta papera a través de una mejor presentación y empaque del producto. 
El uso de las cajas, explicó Ramos, fomentará el lavado de las papas y su mejor clasificación en los centros de acopio, lo que permitirá obtener mejores precios. Así mismo, facilitará el trabajo de los estibadores, el transporte y el almacenamiento de la papa en los contenedores. 
Actualmente los estibadores y los cargadores de centros de distribución realizan una dura labor al cargar pesados sacos con 50 kg, si se sigue el peso reglamentario, o hasta con 120 kg de papa, mala práctica que aún no se desecha.   
El envase de cartón facilitará la exportación de papas nativas, consideradas “estrellas” de la producción nacional, hacia nichos de demanda exclusiva interesados en las propiedades anticancerígenas, contra el alzheimer y en el alto poder nutritivo de estas variedades alto andinas, rescatadas para el mundo por el conocimiento ancestral de nuestras comunidades campesinas. 
En los últimos años el Ministerio de Agricultura ha realizado 2,830 registros de papas nativas.  De ellas, 94 corresponden  a Huancavelica. Estas variedades se producen sobre los 4 mil metros de altura en Cusco, Puno, Junín, Huancavelica y Ayacucho. 
Por su parte, el Director General de Competitividad Agraria, Miguel Quevedo, anunció en el encuentro de productores que desde el próximo año la papa se comercializará en el nuevo mercado mayorista de Lima en javas o cajas de plástico para mejorar la oferta del producto y conseguir mejores precios.Temas similares: Día de la Papa: Sierra Exportadora impulsa valor agregado para el tubérculo, inclusión productiva e industrialización de los andes peruanos Sierra Exportadora estará presente en Día de la Papa:  Hacia la agroindustria de la papa peruana Artículo: INIA presenta dos nuevas variedades de papa para procesamiento industrial Artículo: Sierra Exportadora presentó propuesta para crear Fondo Sierra Perú Cajas de Cartón Corrugado para la Agro exportación

----------

